# OpenTshirt Video Update



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

OpenTshirts Video Update

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48OS-GjSqF8&feature=youtu.be[/media]

So close!!!!!!

This beta version is live at www.opentshirts.org/beta2


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

AdvancedArtist said:


> OpenTshirts Video Update
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48OS-GjSqF8&feature=youtu.be[/media]
> 
> ...


Love it. Will you sell extended modules for say 6 color small shops. We will be doing both dtg and 6 color screen printing. And what theme for Joomla do you recommend i currently have it setup in a temp directory trying to get use to using it.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

You can set the number of colors and the inks for your shop in the admin. The Admin is easy to use and lets control products, pricing, inks, number of colors you can print including white base etc.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

theme for Joomla do you recommend


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

drdeath19134 said:


> theme for Joomla do you recommend


Anyone you want.. the opentshirts is full browser and just open to itself so it will function with any system.

But I would recamend a nice clean joomla site with clean proffesional info about your company and policies ets.

I prefer www.rockettheme.com or you can also go with word press or what have you.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I've used Rockettheme as well and I think they have some of the cleanest designs.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

So what about using this with opencart. will it work on that or do you need to have a website and not a shopping cart.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Tom, did you get my PM about the pen tablet that you use.


----------

